# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Milliyetteki Kkrizin Perde Arkası

## veli

MİLLİYET.jpg
Arslan BULUT: 18 Şubat 2005 tarihinde MİT eski Müsteşarı Sönmez Köksal, Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Hasan Cemal, Cengiz Çandar, Soros destekli TESEVin Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Can Paker, TRT eski Genel Müdürü Cem Duna ve ABDnin o tarihte Ankara Büyükelçisi olan Eric Edelman ile yine ABDnin eski Ankara Büyükelçilerinden Mark Parris, Bebekte bir İtalyan lokantasında bir araya gelmişti. Aynı ekip, daha geniş katılımlı olarak daha sonra Can Pakerin evinde de toplantı yapmıştı. Bu toplantıya Tayyip Erdoğan da katılmıştı.


Milliyetteki krizin perde arkası / Arslan BULUT

İmralı zabıtlarının 28 Şubatta Milliyette Namık Durukan imzasıyla yayınlanmasından sonra Tayyip Erdoğan, Hasan Cemalin 2 Mart tarihli yazısında kullandığı Gazete yapmak ayrıdır, devlet yönetmek ayrıdır ifadesini de zikrederek Çözüm sürecine katkıda bulunmak istiyorsanız böyle bir haberi atamazsınız, atmamanız gerekirdi. Batsın sizin bu gazeteciliğiniz dedi.

Ardından, Milliyet gazetesi sahibi Erdoğan Demirörenin, Genel Yayın Müdürü Derya Sazaka Hasan Cemal ve Can Dündarı dinlendir dediği haberleri yayıldı. Anlaşılan o ki Tayyip Erdoğanın Milliyete tepkisi Erdoğan Demiröreni ürkütmüştü. Tayyip Erdoğanın Demirörene, Bu gazeteleri bize muhalefet edesin diye mi aldırdık sana? dediği de ileri sürülüyor..

***

Devlet yönetmek başka bir şey, gazete yapmak farklı bir şey sözünde kızılacak ne var? Muhabirimiz Salim Yavaşoğlu diyor ki Erdoğanı öfkelendiren, Hasan Cemalin bu sözü değil, 26 Şubat tarihli yazısıdır.

Bilindiği gibi İmralıda BDP milletvekilleri, Abdullah Öcalan ile 24 Şubatta görüştü. Aradan bir gün geçti. 25 Şubatta Hasan Cemal, daha sonra Milliyette Namık Durukan imzasıyla yayınlanacak zabıtları görmüş gibi bir yazı yazdı ve bu yazı 26 Şubattaki Milliyette çıktı.

Hasan Cemal, o yazıda görüşmeden kendi ifadesiyle bazı ayrıntılar da verdi. İsteyen, yazıyı Milliyetten okuyabilir.

***

Kısacası, BDPli milletvekillerinin notlarından oluşan İmralı zabıtları yayınlanmadan üç gün önce, konuyla ilgili bütün bilgiler Hasan Cemalin elindeydi. Hasan Cemal, Kandile gittiğinde Namık Durukan da yanındaydı. Yani bu ikili arasında bir hukuk var.
Hasan Cemal, belki de MİT Müsteşarı daha Başbakana görüşmeyle ilgili bilgi vermeden, bütün verileri özetle yazmış oldu!

Zabıtlar da yayınlanınca, Abdullah Öcalanın Anayasanın vatandaşlık maddesini yazdırdığı, isteklerinin kabul edilmemesi halinde ülkeyi 50 bin kişilik bir güçle kan gölüne çevireceği tehdidini savurduğu ama Tayyip Erdoğanın başkanlığını destekleyeceği ortaya çıktı, hukukçulardan suçüstü yorumları yapıldı, siyasiler vatana ihanet dedi.. Erdoğan, Balıkesir konuşmasında öfkesinden bir gaziyle bile tartıştı!

***

Zabıtları her gazeteci yayınlardı ama burada farklı bir durum var. Hasan Cemal, bu sürecin gazetecisi değil, aktörlerinden biridir.

Tayyip Erdoğan, bu sebeple Haburdaki çadır tiyatrosunu da bütün ayrıntıları ile yazan Namık Durukanı değil Hasan Cemali suçladı.

Hasan Cemal, Türkiyenin rejiminin, PKK manivelası kullanılarak değiştirilmesine faaliyetleriyle hizmet etmektedir.

18 Şubat 2005 tarihinde MİT eski Müsteşarı Sönmez Köksal, Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Hasan Cemal, Cengiz Çandar, Soros destekli TESEVin Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Can Paker, TRT eski Genel Müdürü Cem Duna ve ABDnin o tarihte Ankara Büyükelçisi olan Eric Edelman ile yine ABDnin eski Ankara Büyükelçilerinden Mark Parris, Bebekte bir İtalyan lokantasında bir araya gelmişti. Aynı ekip, daha geniş katılımlı olarak daha sonra Can Pakerin evinde de toplantı yapmıştı. Bu toplantıya Tayyip Erdoğan da katılmıştı.

O dönemde Parris, Köksal ve Çandar, terör örgütü PKKnın saldırılarının asıl hedefi AKP tezini işlemişti. Cemal ve Paker ise PKKya karşı silahlı mücadeleyle sonuç alınamayacağı yolunda kamuoyu oluşturuyordu.

Şimdi Hasan Cemal, rejimin değişeceğine öylesine inanmış ki Yeni Anayasa ile Türk Milliyetçiliğini ve Anayasadaki Türk kimliğini ayaklar altına almak şeref ini Tayyip Erdoğana bile bırakmak istemiyor, Tayyip Erdoğan ise bu yayınlarla başkanlık hesaplarının bozulduğunu görerek öfkeleniyor.

----------

